# Have You ever...



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for going _reaaaally _off-topic, but I got this a LOT when I showed dairy cows. 90% of the judges you met were Holstein judges who could only see black and white. Literally, some of them would place all the Holsteins first and THEN start looking at the Jerseys, Guernseys, Shorthorns etc (and just so you know, Jerseys are my favourite). And then you also had the judges who would barely look at your calf unless they knew your family and your parents (yes, we actually got that). Well I live on a small hobby farm, we own only a couple cows who are milked elsewhere (often I had to show a calf from someone else's barn), and I was always overshadowed by the big dairy families. That, and the fact that the kids of those dairy families were absolute snobs to anyone "lesser" than them totally turned me off 4H...the dairy part of it, anyhow. Well, sorry, I know most people can't relate to the 4H thing, but man...it always really grinded my gears.


----------



## KcFinancialBurn (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm in 4h and the judge yesterday (wasn't a 4h judge) she marked me last plast because my horse had a fake tail in and he was sun faded. The first place horse was more sun faded than my horse. But, I also know a judge that place people they know high, even if they did HORRIBLE!! I hate those kind of judges!!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

-.- Favouritism is annoying


----------



## KcFinancialBurn (Aug 17, 2010)

ilyTango said:


> -.- Favouritism is annoying


 
OMGosh yes!!!!!


----------



## horsegirl15 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was at the schooling show for my stable and my horse hates dressage but i still make him do it and yes we were off sometimes and he didnt halt at the end i felt we did good and we came in fourth and the two people in front of us had worst tests. One girl went the wrong way twice and couldnt get her horse to canter and the other girl was just all over the place. My sis came in first but her test was deserving of first. Even my grandmother who knows nothing about dressage knew i did better than these other two riders. At least my horse and i did everything correctly, but we got 4th because we werent glued to the rail and didnt get a good halt at the end. ( sorry about the rant, its been almost a year and our schooling show is coming up and im going to beat those two girls this year because im still annoyed )


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is the problem with Judges. My 4H I think finds the most western judge they can for English day (shows up in a western shirt, hat and cowboy boots -.-), I got 7th in a hunter class agaisnt riders that looked like they were humping their saddles posting and had chair seats and one that was flying around the arena. when my horse even without a good headset was behaving very nicely and I know how to ride english properly. it sucks, the one time of year I show something other than barrels I can't even get judged fairly. I took lessons with an instructor that events too, just to know how to properly do everything -.-' sorry mini rant. but yes judges are biased


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats why I dont show any more.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I think it all depends on the area and the show. Schooling shows you might end up with more bias since not all judges are willing to do them and there is more of a chance they know someone. Rated shows it would be harder to place people wrong because others would complain._


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen world champion horses not pin at all in classes. Every horse, even a world champion can have an off day. AND sometimes, a world champion, isn't quite that caliber with a novice rider. Riders do make mistakes. 

Did the judge tell you that's why you didn't pin? Because your horse was sunbleached and had a fake tail? Did they write it on the card? Sometimes judges just don't pick you. Some judges aren't carded and don't really know what they are doing. I've also seen judges remove a person from their card for showing poor sportsmanship....


----------



## KcFinancialBurn (Aug 17, 2010)

the world champ competitor was perfect, she didn't miss anything. and no she was an old lady who didnt talk at all!!!


----------

